# Advice For Buying My First Vostok



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I've been thinking about getting a Vostock watch for a while and been tracking a few on ebay. What I'm really after is a watch that was manufactured around the 70's to early 90's with a case size of about 40mm. (This should be easy as there's loads)

However would love some advice as I dont want to pick up a chunk of rubbish







Really what to look out for as well as things to steer clear of.

Also noticed this one on the bay but it went for a Â£100







is this for real


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think maybe you need to think about what style you do or dont want, for example there are the ones with tanks and stuff on the dials which I personally dont really like too much, I have a Amphibia with a SCUBA man which I think is great


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I agree with Jason. I'd go for a classic Komandirskie or Amphibia for which there are squillions of different dial/bezel/hand combinations. Just pick a style you fancy.

I've knowingly paid over the odds for Vostoks before when I've been particularly keen to buy a particular example, but Â£100? You've gotta be kidding!









The "3AKA3 MO CCCP" marked ones may command a slightly higher price as these are supposedly the "proper" military ones, but they're not that rare and I wouldn't pay more than about Â£45 for one. Others might think even that is excessive.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Cheers guys, ideally I want one with more dial and less pictures really. Will have to keep a look out


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I think you'd be better starting with a modern watch Phil and get used to their eccentric little ways before going for an older example  .

Some collectors will pay crazy prices if it's a watch they want and they get into a bidding war







.

I always bid with caution, if I bid at all. Russian watches that were rare only five years ago are now commonplace on ebay and more Russian and Eastern European sellers are coming online all the time  .

Having said that if I see something unusual I like, I'll have a go







.


----------

